# Right Now - flash presentation



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

Enjoy!

http://positivepause.com/


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Very nice, never hurts to take a minute and just "be". Amazing the good that will do. Although my life is far from the Robert Frost-type existence in the Flash presentation.

You're making me homesick for NATURE!!! I gotta get out of this city! Gotta go camping! Camping!


----------



## firedancer (Nov 14, 2003)

Thank you! Just what I needed to see with the day I'm having!

I'm going to agree with frog - I need to get away - and soon - the mountains would be a blessing right about now!


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

That presentation is very true....Why do we dwell so much on what we lack instead of rejoicing on what we do have? We busy ourselves with anxiety, worry, needs, and the day to day minutiae instead of just celebrating being alive, enjoying life, nature, and other people....Happiness often seems to be an outlook...Regarding life as the half empty of half full glass of water....When we are unhappy, we seem to dwell on finding reasons why, that support our outlook, instead of trying to change it.... :con


----------



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

I know what you mean Dave. I spend more time thinking about my failures and battles than I do counting the many blessings I have in my life :::sigh:::


----------



## nat1965 (Sep 19, 2004)

That was nice, I rather enjoyed it....

nat


----------



## Kitty (Nov 14, 2003)

*re:*

Thanks that was soothing. :banana My friend often send me that 'daily motivator.'


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I needed that to boost my spirits. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pillar (Aug 16, 2004)

Cool...now if only I could actually be walking in the places of the pictures.


----------



## AB (Aug 25, 2004)

That was really nice it made me feel more relaxed. Why do we always see and think about the bad things in our lives instead of the good ones? Why cant we be more positive and happy with our ourselves?


----------

